# NUMBERS MATCHING on a 1965 ?



## bigeasy (Jul 13, 2008)

Where can I find the #'s on a 1965 and how can I tell if they are matching ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

First thing you should do is order the PHS Documents and verify the 65 is an actual GTO. If your car was built in the Pontiac or Kansas City plant the data plate will include an accessory code for the GTO option. 

The first numbers to verify and compare would be the date codes on the car, block, heads, transmission and rear end. All of the above will have casting numbers to verify they are correct for your car. The PHS report will specify which drive train is correct.

You will find codes on the front passenger side of the block, the distributor pad on the rear of the engine, on the center exhaust ports of the heads, just below the valve covers the heads will have date codes, the carb, the passenger side of the transmission, the tube between the differential and the passenger brake backing plate.


----------



## bigeasy (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, I have PHS documents confirming that it's a GTO by the vin # on the door plate but the data plate on the firewall is missing.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The pictures in this link will show the locations of the engine numbers, these pictures are of a 67 block. In 65 the casting number was located by the date code on the distributor pad.

How to identify your Pontiac engine


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can`t really have #s matching on a `65 as they didn`t stamp the vin # on them like they did in later years. The best you can do is verify the block codes are correct and the date codes are correct for your build date of the car. Like my `65 has a build date of early Jan `65, and all the motor parts and tranny have date codes about two-three months before that, like Oct-Dec `64.


----------

